# Purchased SR9 Today!!! Couple of questions about jamming....



## Brandon1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok, so picked up my new post-recall SR9 today from a local dealer with 50 rounds of ammo for $400 OTD. I was excited to say the least.

Got some gun cleaner/lube, targets, ear plugs and a gun cleaning kit.

How often should I clean it and is there anything special to do or look for?

My biggest question is this. I've fired 10 rounds through the gun and it's jammed 3 times. The magazine spring is so tight that it tries to push 2 shells into the chamber at once and it jams. Other occurance is that it pushed one new shell in before it ejected the old shell and the old shell got caught in the slide.

Will breaking in and cleaning get rid of this? Do I need to leave a full 18 in the magazine over night to let the spring loosen up?

What to do? I know this is from a repuatable gun shop, so there should be no problems with the gun.....


----------



## Brandon1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Got any suggestions for a morning shooting round before I go?


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

You said you picked up a cleaning kit. Did you actually clean all the excess oil out of the gun, especially the bore? This initial cleaning needs to be done to get all the heavy preservative oil off the gun.

As for the jams, I a bit perplexed as to how the slide could strip off and try to chamber 2 rounds at the same time. Not saying it didn't happen, just can't figure out how. The second jam sounds kind of like the ejector may need adjustment or is dirty (back to my original cleaning question).

I don't know about the SR9, but many guns require a "break-in" period. Usually 100-200 rounds will give the metal surfaces time to mate with each other. If you have problems after that, or continued serious jamming throughout the first couple hundred rounds then I would contact Ruger for warranty work.

Leaving rounds in the magazine overnight does not loosen up a spring. Only use will do that. Think about a coat hanger, which is also made of metal (albeit a very differnt type). If you don't bend it, it doesn't loose its strenth. But bend the hanger several times and it will break. Same thing applies to springs, only it takes muuuuuuch longer to break them.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Brandon1 said:


> Got some gun cleaner/lube, targets, ear plugs and a gun cleaning kit.


Get yourself a Bore Snake. Cleaning is much easier IMO. Also, have you gotten something to secure the gun (safe, lockbox, etc.)?



Brandon1 said:


> How often should I clean it and is there anything special to do or look for?


Personal preference. I clean my guns after every trip to the range. Others here hardly clean their guns.



Brandon1 said:


> My biggest question is this. I've fired 10 rounds through the gun and it's jammed 3 times. The magazine spring is so tight that it tries to push 2 shells into the chamber at once and it jams. Other occurance is that it pushed one new shell in before it ejected the old shell and the old shell got caught in the slide.


I'd think the mag spring could need a little breaking it but is not the main issue. I'm guessing it could be an issue of the gun having all the shipping "lube" still on it. Did you clean it thoroughly _before_ you fired it? New guns come coated in crap to preserve them during shipping and while they sit by on the shelf waiting for adoption. Some of that crap could be on the internals and causing an issue. It may also not like the ammo you're using; some guns are picky about the food you feed them. On a side note, if you're using this gun for self defense and not just the range, make sure you test the SD ammo you're going to use and don't assume your gun will take it. Expensive versus target ammo? Yup. Worth every penny to know that your gun will function properly when you need it the most? Yup.

You've only got 10 rounds through it, so there's not a lot of history to go by. If the gun keeps jamming after a few _hundred_ rounds have been though it, and you've tried multiple brands of ammo, then you may have an issue. Give it a little time.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

mactex said:


> You said you picked up a cleaning kit. Did you actually clean all the excess oil out of the gun, especially the bore? This initial cleaning needs to be done to get all the heavy preservative oil off the gun.


+1

Did you clean it after the purchase, before the range session?

-Jeff-:watching:


----------



## Brandon1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I am ashamed to say, that I wiped all the preservative off, but did not clean the gun before my 10 rounds. That is my job this morning. Maybe I was a little to excited yesterday:smt083

I'll try that and get back to yall asap on this.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Shoot the darn thing - alot. It'll need some loosening up. Don't worry about a jam here or there until it's broken in. It'll take quite a while to change the spring tension in your mags. You read your manual right?


----------



## Brandon1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I read the manual, and understood the problem, but it made me a little nervous.

Put 100 rounds of Winchester Full Metal Jacket Target rounds through it today. It jammed close to 10 times, with either a spent shell or 2 in the chamber at once. It did start to loosen up after the first 4 clips, and I am hoping to get some shooting time in tomorow so I can make sure my gun performs flawlessly.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Brandon1 said:


> I read the manual, and understood the problem, but it made me a little nervous.
> 
> Put 100 rounds of Winchester Full Metal Jacket Target rounds through it today. It jammed close to 10 times, with either a spent shell or 2 in the chamber at once. It did start to loosen up after the first 4 clips, and I am hoping to get some shooting time in tomorow so I can make sure my gun performs flawlessly.


You cleaned and lubed it before your range session today? If yes, then wait until after a couple hundred more rounds and see if it's still happening. If so, I'd say there's a pretty good chance you have a problem.

-Jeff-


----------



## Brandon1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah, I spent about an hour cleaning it today before I shot.

Imma shoot the rest of my ammo again tomorow and report back.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Brandon1 said:


> Put 100 rounds of Winchester Full Metal Jacket Target rounds through it today.


IMO, still too early to decide if there's a problem. Get a few hundred more rounds down it's throat.



Brandon1 said:


> It did start to loosen up after the first 4 *clips*,


To prevent you from getting flamed in the future, it's magazines, not clips.

Here's a handy visual so you can see the difference.










:smt023


----------



## Brandon1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Haha, sorry Todd :smt022


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Brandon1 said:


> Haha, sorry Todd :smt022


You are hereby forgiven.


----------



## Brandon1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Bless you fellow NC'inan.....:mrgreen:


----------



## Wildbill846 (Mar 3, 2008)

Well. from my experience, the SR-9 is pretty darn tight when new and requires a good break in. It was very intolerant of any limp wristing and wouldn't return to battery quite often when I had a new shooter (and female) shooting it. I'll admit I was a bit worried about my purchase for the first 300 rounds, but now I love the gun....it just needs some time to break in


----------



## Brandon1 (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah, I have a grand total of 180 through mine and it seems to be fine now. But the first 100 I was REALLY worried that I had a crappy gun.

I tell ya what tho, imma end up spening as much on ammo as I did on the friggin gun...


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Brandon1 said:


> I tell ya what tho, imma end up spening as much on ammo as I did on the friggin gun...


I'm well past that point with one of my handguns but I consider buying and shooting ammo an investment in training as well as leisure time.


----------

